# single cab truck, only vehicle



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

In 2-3months we are getting a family car. We had to downsize our last family vehicle to save and now we only have DH's work truck. It's an early 90's Ford dually diesel. There are two normal shoulder belts for driver and passenger and the center spot has a lap only belt. I tried to put both car seats in, but I wasn't able to shift







I've been placing my 2.5 yo in her car seat on the passenger side and having my 5yo ride in the center with the lap belt only. I don't know how else to do it besides just walk everywhere for the next several months. Is there anything else I could do to help keep my petite 5yo more safe besides not drive?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd look into a Ride Safer Travel Vest in the center seat for the 5 yo. You'll need a heavy duty tether anchor.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

can you fit your youngest's seat in the center and put your oldest in a lap/shoulder belt with a lbb?


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

When I had a parent come in with this same problem we were able to install the car seat in the middle with the lap only belt and use a booster outboard. Are you saying that the two seats didn't fit side by side that way? Or that a car seat in the center prevented shifting? The biggest concern will be getting your 5 year old in a lap/shoulder with a booster, the lap only belt really only prevents ejection from the vehicle, it's not a good option. Sorry this is so tough mama!


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

I can not place a car seat in the center at all because I would not be able to shift into reverse, second or fourth gear. This is why I have my youngest on the outside (which I do not like, but I see no other options.

I have never heard of the safe rider vest, and will be looking into that. I have the tether anchors from my Britax seats from when they were rear facing in our former vehicle, but I haven't looked to see what I can anchor them into. Both seats would fit side by side, the shifting is the problem.

This is very temporary as it looks like in the next couple of months we will be purchasing MIL's Expedition which will be our family vehicle and DH can have his truck back for work only.

We do not drive far or often, I even do grocery shopping on foot, but there are occasions that I need to drive (like to get to church tonight) and I wanted to see what I might be able to do to make things a little safer for everyone in the mean time.

Thank you for your input and suggestions so far.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

You cannot use a Britax D-ring to tether forward-facing: you would need to get a tether anchor installed.


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

thank you, for your help and patience. When I come here it's difficult because of how very little I seem to know of these matters.
Even my state's car seat law sounds ambiguous to me. I just wish it was spelled out clearly and that parents were given the message.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

Please make sure that the truck doesn't have passenger side air bags, or get the dealer to turn the passenger side air bag off.

In the mean time, maybe see if you can get a carpool to places you have to drive? Even if they couldn't take everyone, maybe they could just take your eldest? I know I would go out of my way to help a friend keep their kids safe, and I imagine lots of people are going to church at that time. It only takes a few minutes to install a car seat, so it wouldn't really be a huge burden on a willing friend.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *echospiritwarrior* 
thank you, for your help and patience. When I come here it's difficult because of how very little I seem to know of these matters.
Even my state's car seat law sounds ambiguous to me. I just wish it was spelled out clearly and that parents were given the message.

What state do you live in?


----------

